# How to overclock AMD 4400 X2 ??!!!



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

i am trying to overclock my 4400 to 4800 or even fx-60 speed..i have heard of people doing this, but i am a total noob the the whole "overclocking" scene. i need step by step insrtuctions what to do and what to set the frequencies at or whatever. my rig is:

Alienware Aurora 7500
4400 x2 amd cpu
1gb ddr memory (not sure what brand, came stock from alienware and they have coolers covering the stick so i cant see the info)
7900gt nvidia grafix
usr v.92 modem
kingwin awc1 watercooling system 
AsusTeK A8N-SLI DELUXE

if you need any more info ask..........
i have many games installed to test the stability when need be...thanks......


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Every machine is different. When over-clocking your computer is unique so its hard to set a base-line of how good it will go. Basically you need to up the CPU frequency in small amounts checking the temperature and also for stability of the system. If things start to mess up, go back a bit and leave it there.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Personally i wouldnt overclock if you have never done it before. Your System is Fast enough and im sure it will run every game out there. Overclocking can easily damage hardware if done wrong, and it will remove the warrenty on the computer ( if you have any ).


If you still want to overclock, Then Good Luck. Ive only overclocked my Graphics card so i cant help you here.


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

does anyone have a guide for me to use? imma total noob at this...but i want to at least git it up to a stable 2.4ghz.....i have it AI Overclocked now and it is at 2.2ghz.....please let me know of a guide the tells me how to do it in detail..IM DUMB!!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would not overclock if you are new to this. It can seriously damage hardware. I would first read up on it, and look at other machines that are overclocked.

I don't think you will get that much out if it in gaming, since you already have a good video card.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

There are no definitive guides you can follow. As I said in my first post here, every computer is different. If you don't know what you are doing, dont do it.


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok...thanx everyone....alot of help...look for me on other forums...im always in need of good advice!!!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Your welcome. Hope you find something that will aid you with your overclocking. Hope to see you around!


----------



## AntDemo (Nov 5, 2006)

You dont need to O'C Your CPU, if you want to yer sure why not ill tell you:

First off, overclock process depends on several factors such as Front Bus Frequency (FSB), Multipler, vCore voltage, RAM, Cooling System and Power Supply Unit (PSU), Motherboard and processor itself. FSB, multipler and vcore voltage are changed in BIOS.

You want to enter your Bios by restarting your Pc, and hitting Del button a few times when it shows on the screen, you would then go into your Voltage settings or Core settings even, and it will show what your CPU Mhz is, some will show anything between: 150Mhz-400Mhz, if your using a 200Mhz lets say, you would tweak it another 15Mhz leaving it at 215Mhz, check your : temperature, if it has gone higher by about 5-10C then its ok, make sure its not 60, because thats when it will burn sometimes, Once you are pleased with your CPU Mhz, press F10>Y>ENTER.

Have a nice day, because If you was next to me, I'd slap you for Trying to O'c with your specs

Have a nice day


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

LMAO...i dont hink i will be overclcoking...i am most likely going to add a couple gigs of ram...right now i have 1gb (2x512)..should i just add 1 gb stick to make it 2gb or should i add two 1gb sticks and make it 3gb total? please let me know....


----------



## AntDemo (Nov 5, 2006)

godshot7 said:


> LMAO...i dont hink i will be overclcoking...i am most likely going to add a couple gigs of ram...right now i have 1gb (2x512)..should i just add 1 gb stick to make it 2gb or should i add two 1gb sticks and make it 3gb total? please let me know....


it would be better to get just have 2x 1g instead of 2x 512 and 1g.

man that machine must of cost a bomb


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have just 2GB with 2x1GB, your system will be able to utilize dual channels. The two sticks of RAM must be the same. Dual Channels will speed up memory access.


----------

